# I'm a new girl - be nice to me ~



## PJprincess (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone. 
I'm new to FF so I thought I would say a quick hello. 
My husband and I (both 27) have been ttc for 4 years now, and have been slowly working our way through tests and waiting lists and treatments. 
I have PCOS so treatment dates are always a bit unsure and things are generally eratic, but we're very excited to be starting our first IUI cycle on Sat 27th Oct. (Injections of Puregon). Everything seems very real and even though I have strong hopes, I can not help but imagine this is only going to lead to dissapointment in a few weeks time. 
Anyway, I just wanted to stop by... I can see myself checking in here at FF alot over the next few weeks. I'm glad to have found a group of ladies all going through the same things at the same times... some days I feel so alone 
Fingers crossed all round. 
Kas


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun i just wanted to say hello and welcome you to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need 
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

HI hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck with your tx  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Kas,
Welcome to FF, you'll find loads of support and friends on here.  I'm sure a moderator will be along shortly to give you some links to useful threads.  You may also want to join a cycle buddies thread so that you can talk to other ladies who are going through treatment right night, just like you.
Mia


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Kas,
Welcome to FF!!  We're sending positive vibes your way    

Good luck with your tx

Laura
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Princesskas  
I am sure you are going to fit right in here at FF, the lonliness feelings while having Tx to concieve are quite normal hopefully by getting to know other members here the lonliness will be a thing of the past 
Quick question have you tried a low Gi diet or metformin for your PCOS 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

IUI - 
CLICK HERE

PCOS~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 with your IUI Let us know how you get on 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that additional infomation  
 on this new adventure 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, 

Welcome to ff.  Loving your picture of the dog!  best of luck for your treatment and of course we'll be nice to you!

Tracy xxx


----------



## Frascati! (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kas! 

Just popped by to say Hi and wish you well!

I was chatiing to you in the chat room last night....well the early hours of this morning I think it was!!

 

My best wishes to you xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome to FF Kas!  

I love your little doggie photo!!! So cute!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello princesskas, just wanted to say welcoem to Fertility freinds. 

I see you have already found the Autumn Angels so I will no doubt chat yto you over there soon. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *kas* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

